#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  MintPress News en Covert Action Magazine

## Olive Yao

MintPress News


About MintPress News

MintPress News is een onafhankelijke organisatie voor waakhond-journalistiek die op kwesties gebaseerde originele rapportage, diepgaande onderzoeken en doordachte analyses biedt van de meest urgente onderwerpen waarmee ons land wordt geconfronteerd.

We richten onze berichtgeving op kwesties met betrekking tot de effecten van speciale belangengroepen, grote bedrijven en lobbyactiviteiten en hoe die het beleid in binnen- en buitenland vormgeven, inclusief het buitenlands beleid van de VS. Door de lens van sociale rechtvaardigheid en mensenrechten rapporteren we over hoe deze dynamiek onze buitenlandse zaken stuurt en de wereld benvloedt, en onderzoeken we de effecten die ze hebben op onze democratie en vrijheden zoals gedefinieerd door de grondwet.

Journalistiek, zoals gedefinieerd in het eerste amendement, speelt de rol van waakhond over de overheid. Dit is wat onze stijl van rapporteren bij MintPress News inspireert.

Wij zijn een organisatie met winstoogmerk. Ons doel is om te worden gefinancierd via advertenties, syndicatie en andere traditionele financieringsbronnen. Omdat we sterk geloven in burgergedreven journalistiek, accepteren we online donaties. We zijn echter vastbesloten om alle financieringsbronnen te weigeren die proberen te benvloeden waarover we rapporteren en hoe we dat doen.

MintPress zet zich vasthoudend in voor totale redactionele vrijheid en journalistieke integriteit.

google translate

----------


## Olive Yao

Covert Action Magazine


About Us

Een lijst van de medewerkers

----------


## Olive Yao

.
National Endowment for Democracy deletes records of funding projects in Ukraine

Jeremy Kuzmarov | Covert Action Magazine 7 maart 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.



A socialist in Canada

About

De menselijke beschaving wordt geconfronteerd met drie ernstige, met elkaar verweven bedreigingen voor haar bestaan door de kapitalistische en imperialistische wereldorde: opwarming van de aarde, toenemend imperialistisch militarisme en oorlog, en groeiende sociale en nationale ongelijkheid. De website A Socialist In Canada is bedoeld om de ideen van socialisme en marxisme uit te leggen en te bevorderen als een levensvatbaar alternatief voor deze sombere toekomst die ons onder het geglobaliseerde kapitalisme te wachten staat.

()

De arbeidersklasse heeft de afgelopen eeuw aanzienlijk veel bereikt op sociaae, economisch en politiek gebied, zoals gedocumenteerd in dit essay van 2017 door Roger Annis. Maar wat er bereikt is heeft de algemene tendens van verlies van macht van de arbeidersklasse niet omgekeerd, vooral niet in de imperialistische landen. Het verlies van macht is alleen versneld sinds de opkomst in de late jaren zeventig van het gemondialiseerde kapitalisme (door academici onnauwkeurig bestempeld als 'neoliberalisme').

(...)

De mensheid krijgt snel minder en minder tijd meer om de scherpe achteruitgang van de sociale en ecologische omstandigheden in de wereld te keren en om nieuwe oorlogsgruwelen, waaronder die van de nucleaire apocalyps, te voorkomen. Samen met andere sociale klassen moeten de arbeidersklassen van de wereld dringend de politieke en economische macht uit de handen van de kapitalistische klassen ontworstelen en een nieuwe, revolutionaire en progressieve koers voor menselijke ontwikkeling uitzetten.

(...)

_A Socailist in Canada_ begon met publicatie in 2011 onder de redactie van Roger Annis, een levenslange socialist en aspirerende marxist. Sinds de oprichting publiceert de website een diversiteit aan progressieve opvattingen, van liberalisme tot marxisme.










*1* *2* *3* *4*

----------


## Olive Yao

.



New Cold War: know better

About

_New Cold War: Know Better_ is een project van de _Geopolitical Economy Research Group_ (GERG), een invloedrijk instituut voor beleidsonderzoek dat hoogwaardig onderzoek en analyse uitvoert met betrekking tot naties en hun relatie tot de wereldeconomie. GERG analyseert kritisch en stelt beleidsalternatieven voor voor het beheer van de interactie van nationale economien en staten om menselijke ontwikkeling en wederzijds voordeel in de multipolaire wereld van vandaag te bevorderen.









*1* *2* *3*

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Why Russias intervention in Ukraine is legal under international law

Daniel Kovalik | A Socialist in Canada 25 april 2022

(...)

Men moet deze discussie beginnen door te accepteren dat er al een oorlog gaande was in Oekrane gedurende de acht jaar voorafgaand aan de Russische militaire inval in februari 2022. En deze oorlog van de regering in Kiev tegen de Russisch sprekende volken van de Donbass - een oorlog die het leven kostte aan ongeveer 14.000 mensen, velen van hen kinderen, en nog eens 1,5 miljoen ontheemden zelfs vr de militaire operatie van Rusland  is aantoonbaar genocidaal geweest. Dat wil zeggen, de regering in Kiev, en vooral haar neonazistische bataljons, voerden aanvallen uit op deze volkeren met de bedoeling de etnische Russen, in ieder geval gedeeltelijk, te vernietigen, juist vanwege hun etniciteit.

()

Aangezien de inwoners van de Krim, van wie de meesten etnische Russen zijn, best tevreden zijn met de huidige stand van zaken onder Russisch bestuur  dit, volgens een rapport van de Washington Post uit 2020  was het dreigement van Zelensky in dit opzicht niet alleen een bedreiging tegen Rusland zelf maar ook een dreiging van mogelijk massaal bloedvergieten tegen een volk dat niet terug wil naar Oekrane.

(...)

Kortom, het lijdt geen twijfel dat Rusland is bedreigd, en op een behoorlijk diepgaande manier, met concrete destabiliserende inspanningen van de VS, de NAVO en hun extremistische surrogaten in Oekrane. Rusland wordt al acht jaar lang zo bedreigd. En Rusland is getuige geweest van wat zulke destabiliserende inspanningen hebben betekend voor andere landen, van Irak tot Afghanistan tot Syri tot Libi  dat wil zeggen, een bijna totale vernietiging van het land als een functionerende natiestaat.

Het is moeilijk om een dringender argument te bedenken voor de noodzaak om op te treden ter verdediging van de natie. Hoewel het VN-Handvest unilaterale oorlogshandelingen verbiedt, bepaalt artikel 51 ook dat "niets in dit Handvest afbreuk doet aan het inherente recht op individuele of collectieve zelfverdediging ...". Dit recht op zelfverdediging is genterpreteerd om landen in staat te stellen te reageren, niet alleen op daadwerkelijke gewapende aanvallen, maar ook op de dreiging van een op handen zijnde aanval.

(...)


zie ook C. F. J. Doebbler  Russias use of force against Ukraine
in de topic Countercurrents post #4


Handvest van de Verenigde Naties

Hoofdstuk I Doelstellingen en beginselen

Artikel 1

De doelstellingen van de Verenigde Naties zijn:

1. De internationale vrede en veiligheid te handhaven en, met het oog daarop: doeltreffende gezamenlijke maatregelen te nemen ter voorkoming en opheffing van bedreigingen van de vrede en ter onderdrukking van daden van agressie of andere vormen van verbreking van de vrede, alsook met vreedzame middelen en in overeenstemming met de beginselen van gerechtigheid en internationaal recht, een regeling of beslechting van internationale geschillen of van situaties die tot verbreking van de vrede zouden kunnen leiden, tot stand te brengen;

2. Tussen de naties vriendschappelijke betrekkingen tot ontwikkeling te brengen, die zijn gegrond op eerbied voor het beginsel van gelijke rechten en van zelfbeschikking voor volken, en andere passende maatregelen te nemen ter versterking van de vrede overal ter wereld;

3. Internationale samenwerking tot stand te brengen bij het oplossen van internationale vraagstukken van economische, sociale, culturele of humanitaire aard, alsmede bij het bevorderen en stimuleren van eerbied voor de rechten van de mens en voor fundamentele vrijheden voor allen, zonder onderscheid naar ras, geslacht, taal of godsdienst; en

4. Een centrum te zijn voor de harmonisatie van het optreden van de naties ter verwezenlijking van deze gemeenschappelijke doelstellingen.

Artikel 2

Bij het nastreven van de in artikel 1 genoemde doelstellingen, dienen de Organisatie en haar Leden te handelen overeenkomstig de volgende beginselen:

lid 4 In hun internationale betrekkingen onthouden alle Leden zich van bedreiging met of het gebruik van geweld tegen de territoriale integriteit of de politieke onafhankelijkheid van een staat, en van elke andere handelwijze die onverenigbaar is met de doelstellingen van de Verenigde Naties.

Hoofdstuk VII Optreden met betrekking tot bedreiging van de vrede

Artikel 51

Geen enkele bepaling van dit Handvest doet afbreuk aan het inherente recht tot individuele of collectieve zelfverdediging in geval van een gewapende aanval tegen een Lid van de Verenigde Naties, totdat de Veiligheidsraad de noodzakelijke maatregelen ter handhaving van de internationale vrede en veiligheid heeft genomen. Maatregelen die door de Leden zijn genomen bij de uitoefening van dit recht tot zelfverdediging dienen onverwijld ter kennis van de Veiligheidsraad te worden gebracht en tasten op geen enkele wijze de bevoegdheid en de verantwoordelijkheid van de Veiligheidsraad ingevolge dit Handvest aan om op enigerlei tijdstip over te gaan tot zulk optreden als hij nodig acht voor de handhaving of het herstel van de internationale vrede en veiligheid.

----------


## Olive Yao

op _A Socialist in Canada_ staat


Massive secret network revealed to be pushing western narrative

Nury Vittachi | Friday Everyday 27 augustus 2022

 | A socialist in Canada 30 augustus 2022


over de studie van Stanford en Graphika naar anti-Rusland propaganda op sociale media.





In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------


## Olive Yao

.



How pre-WW II Ukrainian fascists pioneered brutal terror techniques; later improved by CIA, now ironically taught to descendants

How monsters who beat jews to death in 1944 became Americas favorite Freedom Fighters in 1945  with a little help from their friends at CIA

What the U.S. government and The New York Times have quietly agreed not to tell you about Ukraine




_Polen, jaren 1990  botten opgegraven uit massagraf van polen, vermoord door oekranse nazis in jaren 1940_ [foto: kresky.pl]


zie daarover ook Poland says Ukraine must recognise Bandera's genocide during WWII
_Morning Star_ augustus 2022 |


in de serie

Oekrane nazis

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Paul H. Rosenberg, Foreign Policy In Focus  Seven decades of Nazi collaboration: Americas dirty little Ukraine secret, An interview with Russ Bellant, author of Old Nazis, the New Right, and the Republican Party
The Nation 28 maart 2014

Chip Berlet  McCain advised ultra-right group tied to death squads
Huffington Post, The Blog 7 nov. 2008, updated 25 mei 2011

CIA  Memorandum for: Deputy Director, Plans  Subject: Ukranian Position Paper  CIA position paper for the Ukrainian discussions with the British in London on 23-25 april 1951

Scott Anderson & Jon Lee Anderson  Inside the League: The shocking expos of how terrorists, nazis, and Latin American death squads have infiltrated the World Anti-Communist League
Dodd, Mead & Company, New York, 1986

Russ Bellant  Old Nazis, the New Right, and the Republican Party: Domestic fascist networks and their effect on U.S. cold war politics
South End Press, Boston, 1988

Richard Cottrell  GLADIO: NATOS Dagger at the heart of Europe: the Pentagon-Nazi-Mafia terror axis
Progressive Press, april 2012

----------


## Olive Yao

.
The 16 biggest lies the U.S. government tells America about the Ukraine war

Richard Ochs | Covert Action Magazine 18 mei 2022


_"In any war, the first casualty is truth. Here are the biggest lies"_


Richard Ochs is a board member of *Maryland Peace Action*



n. b. In de beschrijving van leugen 3 ontdek ik een onnauwkeurigheid. Nauwkeuriger is: van 2014 tot 2022 zijn er 14000 Oost Oekranse doden gevallen, waarvan minstens 4000 burgers, maar tot 10.000 strijders. De meeste doden vielen in 2014-2015, daarna daalde het aantal doden sterk.


In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------

